# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  How to remove Symantec products correctly

## NickGolovko

Symantec products are not always correctly removed when being uninstalled. For these cases Symantec has developed special utilities available at http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT...108162039?Open. Here you can download a removal utility for your Symantec product. You can also view help materials if you are not sure about something.

For example, SymNRT utility cleans up the traces of the following products:

- Norton AntiVirus 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton AntiVirus Professional 2004;
- Norton AntiVirus 3, 5 and 10 User Pack 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton GoBack 3.1 / 3.5 / 3.6 / 4.0 / 4.1;
- Norton SystemWorks 2004 Professional Edition;
- Norton SystemWorks 2005 / 2006 Premier;
- Norton SystemWorks 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton SystemWorks 2006 Basic Edition;
- Norton Password Manager 2004;
- Norton Internet Security 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton Internet Security 5 and 10 User Pack 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton Personal Firewall 2004 / 2005 / 2006;
- Norton AntiSpam 2004 / 2005;
- Norton Ghost 2003 / 9.0 / 10.0.

The licence/activation information is not cleaned.

----------

